# Has anyone tried this type of sausage?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 28, 2017)

I have a habit of buying a cut or type of meat and then try and figure out what to do with it. Kind of backwards but sometimes it's the only way I try new things. If I find the recipe first I usually misplace it or I can't find the ingredients. This andouille sausage was on sale so I thought I'd give it a try. My intention was that if I couldn't find a recipe I'd just heat it up and treat it like Kielbasi. My son told me he only had it mixed with other meats or seafood or in a gumbo. Has anyone tried it? Is it spicy hot? I think it is a southern type of sausage. I thought I'd rather try a recipe that someone liked than pick a random one from the internet.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2017)

That sausage would go well with any Cajun recipe that uses sausages.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2017)

That sausage would go well with any Cajun recipe that uses sausages.

It is probably spicy.  I haven't tried it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2017)

Never tried it but it sounds like it's spicy Cajun style, more info and a few recipes here and reviews.  http://www.johnsonville.com/products/premium-andouille-sausage.html


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2017)

We use it in gumbo!!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 31, 2017)

The King of Sausages is Bratwurst!

hdh


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2017)

No Ruth, but it sure smells good.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 31, 2017)

Andouille is a smoked French pork sausage.     

"Spicy" is in the eyes-of-the-beholder, some think it's spicy, others think it's bland.

Here are some customer reviews:

https://www.johnsonville.com/products/premium-andouille-sausage.reviews.html


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 1, 2017)

Yes and it's delicious.  I use it as an 'add in' for any dish that needs a little oompth.  Last used it chunked, braised and added to a bowl of home made black bean soup.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm not sure if it's available in Canada but I would sure like to give it a try with Romano Bean Soup.


----------



## Ina (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm in Texas, and we use it all the time, but we generally think of it as a Louisiana Cajun sausage.  If you want it in something not necessarily Cajun, try it in potato soup or leek soup.  If you mean spicy hot, we don't think so, but if you just mean highly seasoned, the answer is yes. :wave:


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 2, 2017)

*I eat more pork than red meat and that includes a lot of sausage.
Johnsonville is named after the town it is in which is Johnsonville WI.  I am in WI so I have had most of their sausages.
Johnsonville sausages aren't my first choice for any sausage, because they don't put enough spices in them.  Real andouille is spicy (and great w/ red beans and rice or sausage gravy), but Johnsonville's andouille is pretty bland.  It is very similar to a Kielbasa.*


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2017)

just add some cayenne pepper.  It will make you sweat.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 2, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have a habit of buying a cut or type of meat and then try and figure out what to do with it. Kind of backwards but sometimes it's the only way I try new things. If I find the recipe first I usually misplace it or I can't find the ingredients. This andouille sausage was on sale so I thought I'd give it a try. My intention was that if I couldn't find a recipe I'd just heat it up and treat it like Kielbasi. My son told me he only had it mixed with other meats or seafood or in a gumbo. Has anyone tried it? Is it spicy hot? I think it is a southern type of sausage. I thought I'd rather try a recipe that someone liked than pick a random one from the internet.View attachment 39954


I love hot sausage.  I love hot sausage.  I love hot sausage.  I do believe in chili.  I do believe in chili.  I do believe in chili.  Mexican food saved my personality.  I have never tried andouille but will now.  Sorry.  I am uncontrolable.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> I love hot sausage.  I love hot sausage.  I love hot sausage.  I do believe in chili.  I do believe in chili.  I do believe in chili.  Mexican food saved my personality.  I have never tried andouille but will now.  Sorry.  I am uncontrolable.



If you burn your tongue you will repeat yourself.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 2, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> If you burn your tongue you will repeat yourself.



Most likely.


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 2, 2017)

I just made some super jambalaya last week.  But I use Al Fresco brand chicken andouille sausage.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 3, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> I just made some super jambalaya last week.  But I use Al Fresco brand chicken andouille sausage.


I have never tried traditional Cajun food.  I would like to.  As for heat, when I want I use a green habanero sauce which has a nice flavor.  I use it in anything.  I used to make my own green chili using halapenos.  The trick is to make it hot without overpowering it with heat.  The point is not to heat the food, but to flavor it.  In my green chili I use a pork roast, one or two halagenos, and onions in a crock pot.  The onions impart a slightly sweet flavor.  This chili has a very illusive flavor, it is hot and you feel it,  But, the flavor makes me love each spoon full.  Or you can put it in a burrito.  I use no other seasoning to make it.  I made myself hungry.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 7, 2017)

Well, I tried the sausage. I used the red beans and rice recipe right from the company. For my taste it was hot. I don't mind spicy but not hot. All is not lost. My son is coming for dinner tonight and he loves hot. The hubby and I will  eat the rice and beans mixed with more plain rice and some leftover chicken and a salad.. I'm sure my son will gobble up the sausage. All is not lost.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2017)

I was at a Finn restaurant. They were eating spicy chili. The ones that didn't like it too spicy were putting sour cream in it to cut the spices. I haven't tried it. It might work.

Your dish looks delicious.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 7, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I was at a Finn restaurant. They were eating spicy chili. The ones that didn't like it too spicy were putting sour cream in it to cut the spices. I haven't tried it. It might work.


 Great idea Camper. I love sour cream. That reminds me of and Indian restaurant I went to a few years back. I ended up with something hot on my plate. The waitress brought over a small dish of thinned down yogurt. It took the heat right out of it. I forgot about that.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2017)

Looks tasty, Ruth!


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 7, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Well, I tried the sausage. I used the red beans and rice recipe right from the company. For my taste it was hot. I don't mind spicy but not hot. All is not lost. My son is coming for dinner tonight and he loves hot. The hubby and I will  eat the rice and beans mixed with more plain rice and some leftover chicken and a salad.. I'm sure my son will gobble up the sausage. All is not lost.View attachment 40394



Well, it looks absolutely delicious.  I love it hot.  Oh, oh, too much sex in this comment.  Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 3, 2017)

My favorite sausage is German Bratwurst!

My wife fixes me a Bratwurst supper every Sunday.

Hal


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 4, 2017)

Andouille is spicy-hot, but the actual heat varies between brands. A lot of national brands damp down the heat and only use one type of chile pepper, which makes the flavor less interesting, more one-dimensional.

Our favorite sausage is merguez, the North African lamb sausage. Gamy, spicy, really hot, very complex flavors. Great with couscous or polenta!


----------

